# size matters



## arinowner (Feb 25, 2008)

I need some help from some Scott owners about sizing. I am about 5' 10-11" tall.
I have a chance to by an Addict R4 frame for 200.00USD. It is a size M. If I read Scott's geometry chart right, this frame has a 55cm effective top tube.
I have a seat height of 74.25cm.
Could someone that is about my size tell me if this frame would fit or not?

Thanks everyone for the help in advance.


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

*Go for it . . .*

I am 5' 11" myself and ride 56 cm R4. If you look at the pictures in my gallery, you will see that there is not a lot of exposed seat post on my bicycle. With a smaller frame, the main issue may be the height of the steerer and stem relative to the saddle. I'm not as flexible as I once was so the 56 works better for me. When I was younger and raced the 54 would have been just fine. In other words, if you like a low handlebar position relative to the saddle, go for it . . . especially at that price! :thumbsup:


----------



## arinowner (Feb 25, 2008)

*thanks*

I am 50 years old but I can still lay the palms of my hands flat on the floor while standing up straight. I have no flexibility issues that I know of. However, my concern might be toe overlap. Could that be an issue with this frame size?


----------

